# Think there is something wrong with my frog??



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Nov 1, 2007)

I am not a vet but there seems to be something wrong with my frog....he can't seems to hold his food down!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like a skin problem. He's peeling!! Maybe too much UVB??


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 1, 2007)

looks like someone got hungry lol


----------



## Mike (Nov 1, 2007)

Photoshop? :wink: :lol:


----------



## dorton (Nov 1, 2007)

Pretty cool. Maybe someone should start a crazy pic thread..??


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 5, 2007)

a cross breed between a frog and a orange, maybe.......?


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 5, 2007)

Cool pic!! That Rocks!!


----------



## Repton (Dec 5, 2007)

I bet it was this guy that got him.... :shock:


----------



## Mike (Dec 5, 2007)

Repton said:


> I bet it was this guy that got him.... :shock:



Haha nice pic.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

Gargoyle Frog from Transylvania????


----------



## olympus (Dec 5, 2007)

That's cool. I never get bored on this forum I always see and learn something new all the time. Does anybody own a gator and have pics?


----------

